# Nutritional values



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

I saw this on a site and thought i'd post it.
Insect Nutritional Values
Insect Moisture % ash% Protein% Fat% Other%
cricket 75 1 17 6 1
fruit fly 59 2 20 14 5
meal worm 61 1 20 14 4
waxworm 62 1 16 20 2

by the way what's ash?


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

um that isn't how I typed that......... :evil:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

We've got the same thread right here:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=151


----------

